
Stop Shaming Your Users for Micro Conversions - jasonlfunk
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/shaming-users/
======
jasonlfunk
As much as these "manipulinks" are obviously manipulative, it's amazing how
well they work on me. It's psychologically much harder to click a link for me
that says "I don't need to work out" than a simple "No, thanks." Much like
click-bait titles, people use them because they are effective.

